
Evolving the Node.js Brand - tbassetto
http://blog.nodejs.org/2011/07/11/evolving-the-node-js-brand/
======
LoonyPandora
404 at the moment - perhaps published instead of saved as a draft?

Google Cached Version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?sourceid=chrome...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=cache%3Ablog.nodejs.org%2F2011%2F07%2F11%2Fevolving-
the-node-js-brand%2F)

~~~
AndyJPartridge
That would make sense, as the logo link at the bottom is 404 too.

<http://nodejs.org/logos/>

------
jinushaun
As for the new logo, good idea, poor execution. I like the hexagonal grid, but
too much is going on. Why is the "o" solid? Why does the "e" have a green dot
in its counter? The enclosed "js" makes the mark read "nodeo".

However, definitely better than the current logo.

~~~
mitjak
Completely agree on "nodeo" (first thing I thought the logo spelt out), plus
the spacing between the letters could probably be decreased a bit more as
well.

------
jerf
Since it seems to run contrary to what others are saying, I like the hex-
inspired logo. It's much more distinct.

The graph is an actively-bad idea both visually and philosophically, unless
they're really deeply committed to making Node actually work like that. It
looks like it is claiming to support lots of internode cluster-type
communication; as I understand it, it has no story except vague sketches here,
and no matter what it will be a long time before that is the primary story
Node has. There's a long row to hoe betwixt here and there.

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
> It looks like it is claiming to support lots of internode cluster-type
> communication

There are a few projects that specifically take advantage of node's ability to
proxy and distribute work across multiple processes.

Check out these projects:

<http://learnboost.github.com/cluster/>

<https://github.com/nodejitsu/node-http-proxy>

<https://github.com/substack/dnode>

Or my very early prototype botnet thingie: <https://github.com/isaacs/sodn>

~~~
jerf
Node has no special ability to proxy and distribute work across multiple
processes. Erlang, Hadoop, OpenMPI, those are things with special abilities to
distribute work across processes. "Being able to use sockets" is not a
"special ability", not even if you add the word "asynchronously". I'm not
aware of a language environment of any significance now where you can't use
"asynchronous" sockets. You are trying to _build_ an ability, not harness
something that already exists. There's nothing wrong with that, but it's a bit
premature to put something like that right in the logo.

------
sradnidge
I really like node.js, but I'm afraid I can't say the same for the logo or
even the statement that someone needs to "jettison preconceived notions about
what Node should look like". I mean, really? For a revolution that was
engineer led, sounds a bit like marketing bs to me. And that's something
node.js doesn't need.

PS. Do not consider this a troll comment. It's just my opinion.

~~~
petercooper
You don't need to _like_ a logo. Having _any_ logo that isn't a total farce is
a good idea for any project that wants to get wider adoption and recognition
(I think they only had a basic textual one before?)

I write about (and teach) programming languages and libraries for a living.
The brand of a project is an important part of the way in which I approach or
portray them since it has a bigger impact on readers than most non-media techs
would naturally assume.

~~~
sradnidge
Fair enough point, but they already have a logo... the word "node" followed by
a little cloud then the letters JS. There's not really anything wrong with the
old logo, but it's more the wording around the announcement of the new logo
that irks me the most I guess... feels so "corporate".

------
SeoxyS
I think it's great that people are starting to have a little more appreciation
for design. The new logo is quite good, and I'm very glad they worked with a
skilled designer rather than just throw the task at the 99design pool.

------
ender7
Devil's advocate: Logo is too busy. Drop everything but the final JS-inside-a-
hex. Make that your logo. The hex is a node. You are a node. Your logo is a
hex.

Obviously, you lose a lot by leaving out the "node" word from your logo. But,
it becomes much more recognizable. Much more unique. It really depends on how
you want to use the logo - if most of your applications will be a logo-as-a-
link, it doesn't really matter. People can just click on the logo and go to
your site.

(disclaimer: I do like the new logo :) )

~~~
mechanical_fish
I like the idea of making the logo fit inside a hex.

Though this sort of thing is obviously subjective, I hate this design as it
stands. Abstract shapes can work as the basis of a design, and words can work
as the basis of a design, but trying to do both at once makes it look like a
middle schooler's first attempt at typography. If you're going to set type,
think like a typographer: The word should be pleasant to read, not make my
head hurt.

They should decide which is more important -- the text, or the design elements
like the hexagon -- and make one subordinate to the other. Set the text in a
decent font and decorate with the design element, or embed small words inside
a big design element as they did at the end -- I agree that the "js" part of
the logo is very nice. But don't try to emphasize the weird shape and the text
simultaneously on the same level of the design, because it just looks dorky.

Not that I'm a designer, of course. Maybe three days from now I'll wake up and
find myself in love with this design.

------
plainOldText
Maybe it's just me, but I liked the old logo better. Simple and to the point.
Nothing overly complex.

------
programminggeek
I think it's a fantastic direction for node's logo and branding. A logo and a
style can give a project a point of view that they otherwise might not have.

It's like how what you wear can be a reflection of or determination of your
personality to some extent. What you wear and how you wear it can change who
you are or define who you are. Same with a logo and a brand if properly
executed.

I'm not big on logo re-designs in general because it's like trying to change
who you are as a company and that doesn't always work.

However, this is a good direction for node. Also, what I really dig is that it
doesn't look like a generic web 2.0 logo. It feels distinct and weird. Kind of
like Heroku.

------
iambot
yeah i dont like the new branding...speaking as a designer, i actually prefer
the current/old branding at nodejs.org

~~~
AlexC04
I was really glad to get an advanced look at the "new" logo. I prefer the old
one so much that I've stashed a copy locally in case I ever want to get it
printed on a t-shirt.

The new one is horrible! The point to point graph under the hex text. Rubbish!

~~~
TheDahv
I created an account to come in and comment on this. I do also really enjoy
the old logo, but I suppose I can support an effort to promote node.js.

Anyway, are you in any mood to share the old logo? I like the idea of having
it on a shirt or something.

 _Edit: Scratch that. I'm silly. They're still all over the place with a quick
Google search._

------
dimmuborgir
Looks more geeky and corporate than the current one. Good move.

------
bproper
Broken link

------
geuis
Dear OP, please remove the ridiculous iOS theme. It breaks URL forward

------
BasDirks
The characters are a bit obese, but I like the concept.

------
lean
the "n" is awkward and too small. Glad they changed the name to nodeo though,
sounds a lot more exciting.

